# Washing "Funktown Paleale" yeast



## dixrx7 (16/10/15)

Hi guys,

I made a kick arse passionfruit sour with the yeast bay funktown pale ale yeast. Problem is ive knocked off the last bottle of it tonight.

Looks like thebaleyman.com is all out of stock and no one else in OZ is stocking it so..........

Can i wash the yeast? Will it work? Will it keep its funkiness?

Let me know your thoughts, i've done plenty of yeast washes before but this is my first time with using bugs.

Thanks


----------



## Charst (16/10/15)

By wash do you mean reculture? From your last bottle? 

The problem is each bacteria grows as a variable rate so if you grow up off dregs you may end up with a more dominant population of one strain leaving an unbalanced flavour profile.

I'm not saying don't do it, do it. But taste your starters and analyse.

Or pitch it and be ready for it to be a bit different to the original.


----------



## hirschb (19/10/15)

I'm a bit confused when you say you made a "sour" beer with this yeast blend. Did you kettle sour it or add lacto along with the yeast? That'll make a difference if you want to use the bottle dregs.


----------

